# May 16 2004



## Bladestunner316 (May 15, 2004)

Devotional is from Spurgeon's Faith's Checkbook

May 16

We Receive as We Give
&quot;Blessed are the merciful for they shall obtain mercy&quot;
(Matthew 5:7). 

It is not meet that the man who will not forgive should be forgiven, nor shall he who will not give to the poor have his own wants relieved. God will measure to us with our own bushels, and those who have been hard masters and hard creditors will find that the LORD will deal hardly with them. &quot;He shall have judgment without mercy, that hath shewed no mercy.&quot;

This day let us try to give and to forgive. Let us mind the two bears - bear and forbear. Let us be kind, gentle, and tender. Let us not put harsh constructions upon men's conduct, nor drive hard bargains, nor pick foolish quarrels, nor be difficult to please. Surely we wish to be blessed, and we also want to obtain mercy: let us be merciful, that we may have mercy. Let us fulfill the condition, that we may earn the beatitude. Is it not a pleasant duty to be kind? Is there not much more sweetness in it than in being angry and ungenerous? Why, there is a blessedness in the thing itself! Moreover, the obtaining of mercy is a rich reward. What but sovereign grace could suggest such a promise as this. We are merciful to our fellow mortal in pence, and the LORD forgives us &quot;all the debt.&quot;


----------

